# Cree LED's for a Radio controlled car - driver required? newbie here!



## z_perruzo (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey there people, very good forum you have here - i was very surprised at the massive amount of content, so hats off to you all.



Anyway on with my query. I am making a custom lighting product for a largescale radio controlled car. I am gonna be using three cree 7090 XR-E P4 leds. I will be running these from a 6v supply. Can anyone recommend a suitable driver? I have got some single drivers on order from DX but i'm sure that all three LED's could be done with one driver? But i am a unskilled newbie to all these new power LED's so would like an expert to point me in the right direction. Anybody willing to help?



Thanks in advance.



Chris


----------

